# Legend of Real Spooky Place - 2008 pics



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

whew! we had 321 trick or treaters. Been cleaning up all weekend but finally got the pics all up. Go have a look.

I want to thank the forum members, who again, have been a great support this year. you guys all rock!

http://web.mac.com/meestercranky/SpookyPlace/2008/2008.html


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Lots of great pictures! Thanks so much for sharing.
Videos wouldn't seem to load for me so I will try again later.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great pics
nice set up
wow you had alot of neat little costumed kids
that little pirate guy was best I thought


----------

